# Day 5 post op



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok I am starting to settle down finally. I am taking my synthroid at 5:30 am every morning. This way when I get up at 7-8 I'm good to go with coffee etc
My biggest issue that I posted was the calcium that totally freaked me out I knew nothing about how bad this could be. Today I am stretching it out to 1000 mg every 4 hrs and my body is ok. Tomorrow I see the surgeon. I just hope that everything is ok. She did say that she was able to leave 3 of calcium (things) they just needed to wake up. 
Any how my throat was really not an issue at all. Very minor pain. I am very tired today. I took 2 short walks up and down the block. My appetite is good. Yogurt , soup, toast tea and coffee. 
I will post tomorrow after doctor. 
Thank you all for listening to me, answering me... This forum has been my salvation. God bless everyone with all of your own needs.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad things are settling down Mac.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear things are looking up -- hang in there!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I'm glad to hear things are improving. I hope you continue to feel better and better!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, hang in there and know there are others out there going through the same (or related) miserable experience! Hope all goes well tomorrow.

This forum has really helped me too. I am glad to be in touch with other people dealing with something that, to everyone else in my life, seems bizarre and random. But we're actually in good company


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I saw my surgeon today. She said all is well. NO Cancer. Thank God. 
She looked at my neck and rebandage. Took blood. She said I'll have results on calcium level by Friday. 
I asked her if I did the right thing removing my thyroid. She of course said yes. She reminded me I was at 40% positive for nodules carrying the cancer cell 
And that even thou not cancerous now could have become cancerous in the future. 
I glad it wasn't cancer. Just I don't know


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> Ok I am starting to settle down finally. I am taking my synthroid at 5:30 am every morning. This way when I get up at 7-8 I'm good to go with coffee etc
> My biggest issue that I posted was the calcium that totally freaked me out I knew nothing about how bad this could be. Today I am stretching it out to 1000 mg every 4 hrs and my body is ok. Tomorrow I see the surgeon. I just hope that everything is ok. She did say that she was able to leave 3 of calcium (things) they just needed to wake up.
> Any how my throat was really not an issue at all. Very minor pain. I am very tired today. I took 2 short walks up and down the block. My appetite is good. Yogurt , soup, toast tea and coffee.
> I will post tomorrow after doctor.
> Thank you all for listening to me, answering me... This forum has been my salvation. God bless everyone with all of your own needs.


Sooooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you!!! Overall, you had a pretty good experience all things considered.

Now you are on the healing pathway. Please let us know what the surgeon has to say.

And take care of yourself; there is only one you!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Better to get rid of that diseased sucker, with or without cancer. And you can use the response I have down pat as to why I have a bride of Frankenstein look right now: street fight. You should see the other guys...


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Today is 1 week since surgery. I am doing a lot better. I am taking my synthroid every morning at 5:30 am. I am getting out of bed at 7 and having coffee and a yogurt. I am taking my calcium now only 3xs a day (3000) mg and vitamin d
I went for a pedicure today and to the mall and bought a bag. I feel really tired now but I am happy that I accomplished this today. 
My neck feels fine but it still hurts a little to swallow. 
I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing better, and that you were able to get out for a pedi and shopping. I hope things just continue to get better and better!


----------



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm glad that you are starting to feel better and that your calcium levels are improving! Yay for getting back to normal!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Went for an X-ray today bc of pain in my back. Feels like my ribs r broken. Surgery was 10 days ago. Any one else have anything like this.


----------

